# My Proserpinaca Palustris



## massymo (Jan 5, 2009)

it's my emersed proserpinaca palustris, it's grow in rockwoll in nutrient solution...


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Looks good. 

You might want to add more potassium, it looks like it might have the beginning symptoms of a potassium deficiency since it is going a bit yellow on the bottom.

What other emersed plants do you grow?


----------

